
Looking for a technical Co-Founder - idax
Airow - Fast business payments.<p>I&#x27;m starting a B2B payments company addressing the $17.1 trillion a year US market that is massively under served and outdated. 50% of business transactions still occur using checks!<p>I want to approach this segment with a robust  platform. Think Venmo transactions meets cloud collaborative invoicing, slack channel communications and more.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a bright individual that wants to take on this project with me. 50-50 ownership.<p>Ideally you&#x27;ll have.
-Full stack engineering experience.
-Knowledge of how the US banking system works
-Experience in Payments. (Gateways, Processors, Merchants)
-Enthusiastic and determined to work for yourself and take on a challenging project until it&#x27;s complete.
-Experience building PCI compliant products.
-Web&#x2F;Android&#x2F;IOS development experience.
-Ability to vet and manage bright developers to work beside you.
-Ambitious<p>Want to be apart of something huge? Think this sounds like you?<p>Get in touch contact@idax.org
======
idax
Don't be afraid to reach out! Looking for ambitious developers ready to work
for themselves and build a team!

